# What do you think, is he a [email protected]?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Here is Murph's album from my friend that I got him from (she was not his breeder, he was supposed to be shown and added to her breeding program).


Would you consider him to be fat here? In his six months pics that is, not the tiny nugget pics. 

:: PHOTO ABLUM & PEDIGREE ::


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would not say that he is unhealthily fat in them, but he has some weight that wouldn't be bad to shed. 
But, sometimes breeds like this are difficult to judge because they aren't built like other breeds, they aren't built to have big tucks and be slender-looking.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

He looks nice but I am so bad at the short and buff little guys. Italways helps to have your hands on him to really tell. He looks lovely though, great pics.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm with Linsey on this one...he's not bred to look lean and svelte... He might have a little pudge to lose, but it's hard to tell on a black dog sometimes.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Well he's DEF thinner now! He's got quite a tuck on him and a waist, which is why I think frenchie show people think he's "emaciated" looking lol. I know it's not show weight, but I still think he looks okay now. That was when he was six months, he's def thinner now. Just trying to gauge a difference....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I need to get pics of him now, but it's hard because he just sits right in front of the camera. Maybe I'll tie him up tomorrow and see what I can manage..


But it does make me sad because I think he was much healthier looking in those pics   Just shiny and radiating health. I feel like that's not what he portrays now


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

he's very handsome


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, those baby pictures were to die for! <3


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't think he's fat at all....he's built like a little bulldozer with that wide shoulder and deep chest and bulky body....i can see the muscles in his thick back legs, which have to be that way, so when you want him to go one way, he can dig his heels in and pretend to weigh one hundred pounds.

and he has a waist.

i bet when he lays down, he looks like a suppository.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! He doesn't look fat to me but I am not all that familiar with French bulldogs.


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> I need to get pics of him now, but it's hard because he just sits right in front of the camera. Maybe I'll tie him up tomorrow and see what I can manage..
> 
> But it does make me sad because I think he was much healthier looking in those pics   Just shiny and radiating health. I feel like that's not what he portrays now


In his 6 month pics he looked a teensy bit bulky. My sister and brother-in-law have a female frenchie, almost 2 years now I think, and she's got a tiny bit more of a chest/waist differentiation. He's not fat in those pics by any means, though; just a tiny bit thicker than necessary. I'm not a pro at frenchie body composition by any means, just comparing to my sister's pup!

Don't worry about him looking different now, or "less healthy" than he did then. In your post before, you admitted to going back and forth and having issues with the raw. Zoey wasn't looking stellar a month or so ago when we were having transition troubles either. Once you're more stabilized on the raw and out of the transition, I'm sure he will look amazing again.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> .i can see the muscles in his thick back legs, which have to be that way, so when you want him to go one way, he can dig his heels in and pretend to weigh one hundred pounds.


lol, truer words were never spoken.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

A great looking little guy! I'm not familiar with the breed, but as a layman I'd say don't let him add more weight. He's a pretty perfect looking dog.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think he looks exactly how he should look. Its amazing how different his sire and dams head shapes are. Interesting


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerPaws said:


> In his 6 month pics he looked a teensy bit bulky. My sister and brother-in-law have a female frenchie, almost 2 years now I think, and she's got a tiny bit more of a chest/waist differentiation. He's not fat in those pics by any means, though; just a tiny bit thicker than necessary. I'm not a pro at frenchie body composition by any means, just comparing to my sister's pup!
> 
> Don't worry about him looking different now, or "less healthy" than he did then. In your post before, you admitted to going back and forth and having issues with the raw. Zoey wasn't looking stellar a month or so ago when we were having transition troubles either. Once you're more stabilized on the raw and out of the transition, I'm sure he will look amazing again.


bubba, who has a similar build as murphy, actually had this tiny little girly girl waist when we were feeding kibble. a year and a half into raw, he has gained about five pounds and is stocky and muscular.....his waist is more in keeping with his chest and the bulk he has carrying him forward which is good, so he doesn't fall over....

in some cases, thick dogs are supposed to be thick. 

murphy's got an indentation in the middle and he is thick in the back and the front. i'm not a show person nor do i do conformity; but, it seems to me he's built in the back to hold up his front and his middle is tighter to show he's not fat. 

the stocky legs also hold him up.

i don't see fat. i see a short, thick body builder type LOL


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> I think he looks exactly how he should look. Its amazing how different his sire and dams head shapes are. Interesting


Haha, yup. I think he's got his daddy's face. But his noggin is def bigger than both mom and dad! Must be from a grandparent or something.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

magicre said:


> bubba, who has a similar build as murphy, actually had this tiny little girly girl waist when we were feeding kibble. a year and a half into raw, he has gained about five pounds and is stocky and muscular.....his waist is more in keeping with his chest and the bulk he has carrying him forward which is good, so he doesn't fall over....
> 
> in some cases, thick dogs are supposed to be thick.
> 
> ...


I need to see if my neighbor will take pics while I try to get him to stack and stand square. He's thinner now, for sure. He was a beefcake then. He's got a little waist now! And then his front end is like steroid central LOL. He looks like he hits the gym, chugs protein shakes, and does bench presses for a hobby.

I notice the opposite with Murph vs Bubba. When he is on kibble, he bulks up. When he goes back to raw, he thins out.


----------



## hamblekg (Feb 1, 2011)

He looks just fine to me. Its hard judging from a pic because of his black colour, but that side/back pic seems to show a in-waist and flares out nicely to ribs. I'm not familiar with French bulldogs either, but have 2 pugs myself, so have a bit of experience with that size <G> and he looks nice a solid build, no fat.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a whippet. Everything looks fat to me.

XD


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

meggels said:


> I need to see if my neighbor will take pics while I try to get him to stack and stand square. He's thinner now, for sure. He was a beefcake then. He's got a little waist now! And then his front end is like steroid central LOL. He looks like he hits the gym, chugs protein shakes, and does bench presses for a hobby.
> 
> I notice the opposite with Murph vs Bubba. When he is on kibble, he bulks up. When he goes back to raw, he thins out.


well, i was underfeeding whilst we were feeding kibble...now he gets what he needs....

because he is so top heavy probably from poor backyard breeding and because of his too narrow nose, he could barely breathe, so he got a barrel chest on top of being wide chested...

we let him gain weight so he is now thicker in the back, though he still indents in the middle and i can see the muscles rippling in his legs....

if i had fed bubba what the bag said, he'd have bulked up for sure.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I have a whippet. Everything looks fat to me.
> 
> XD


L.O.L!!!!!!!


----------

